# pieza en espera de ser retirada



## Ikurri

Woodworking machinery
En una máquina de apilado de piezas (stacker), al decir "pieza en espera de ser retirada", debería traducir "on hold" o "in standby"? to be removed...
Gracias


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sugiero "waiting to be removed".


----------



## Pocoso

On hold to be stacked.
Stacking paused.


----------



## sergio11

Tanto Sprachliebhaber como Pocoso pueden estar bien: lo que pasa es que no se entiende lo que quiere decir el original en castellano. Es muy ambiguo. ¿A qué se refiere?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Por lo de "woodworking" y "apilado" se puede suponer que se refiere a

(a) Un almacén de maderas. La madera se apila (is stacked) y se  introduce en el horno de secado; de allí se retira (is removed, taken  out) y se almacena en grandes estantes para satisfacer órdenes

(b) Una fábrica de muebles o algo por el estilo. En un proceso de  producción masiva cada operación forma una de las partes/piezas que  componen el artículo entero. Estas piezas se depositan en contenedores  para ser llevadas a la próxima operación.

En cualquier caso, "en espera de ser retirada" es "waiting to be removed/taken out/taken away".


----------



## Ikurri

Se trata de apiladores, alimentadores, prensas, encoladoras.... de tapas, frontales, puertas....etc que más adelanten pasan a la zona de embalado + retractilado (envuelven los paquetes con plástico en caliente - shrink wrapping). Ikea posiblemente tenga muchas líneas de estas ya que todos sus productos van desmontados y empaquetados. 
Espero que esto ayude


----------



## sergio11

IKURRI said:


> Se trata de apiladores, alimentadores, prensas, encoladoras.... de tapas, frontales, puertas....etc que más adelanten pasan a la zona de embalado + retractilado (envuelven los paquetes con plástico en caliente - shrink wrapping). Ikea posiblemente tenga muchas líneas de estas ya que todos sus productos van desmontados y empaquetados.
> Espero que esto ayude


Lo que no tengo claro es para qué va a ser retirada la pieza. Si es una pieza en espera de ser retirada por el cliente, yo diría "waiting to be delivered." Si es una pieza en espera de ser retirada para sacar de circulación, por ejemplo,  porque ya no se vende, diría "waiting to be removed from circulation or from inventory" Si es una pieza en espera de ser retirada de una máquina porque se rompió, diría "waiting to be replaced or repaired," etc.  Eso es lo que estoy diciendo cuando digo que no entendemos la frase original. Puede haber muchas "retiradas" que se expresarían de diferentes maneras.


----------



## Ikurri

"Retirada" en este caso sería para pasar a otro proceso. Es decir, la pieza pasar por varios procesos: es alimentada a una máquina, centrada, apilada, empaquetada...).


----------



## sergio11

En ese caso usaría una de las opciones que da Sprachliebhaber, probablemente "to be taken out." A ver qué dicen los nativos del idioma inglés.


----------



## Ikurri

Mi duda no es sobre "ser retirada" sino "en espera".
"ON HOLD to be taken out, removed....." o "IN STANDBY to be taken out, removed..."? 

Gracias y tal como comentas "any native suggestions?"
What's the difference between "on hold" and "in standby"?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

"On hold" sugiere que está suspendido hasta que alquien dé la orden de retirarlo. "In standby" es parecido a "waiting", y la opción es tuya.


----------

